# Unable to click on "I AGREE" for Auto Finance (due to the new dashboard s/w)



## Sami (Sep 8, 2014)

Unable to click on "I AGREE" for Auto Finance (due to the new dashboard s/w).


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Best problem to have, ever.

Uber Lease is a complete rip off.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

EVERY LEASE IS A RIP OFF.


----------



## Sami (Sep 8, 2014)

Really? 
I thought the Unlimited Mileage was a plus. Also no credit check, just $1000 down and you get a new car.
So it is better to buy a car than leasing one through Uber affiliates?


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

Sami said:


> Really?
> I thought the Unlimited Mileage was a plus. Also no credit check, just $1000 down and you get a new car.
> So it is better to buy a car than leasing one through Uber affiliates?


You might wanted read the forum there someone on here already having issues with there Uber Lease vehicle.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

No credit check is another bad deal. Their intent is to bait you with bells and whistles then make it to where tour entire weekly paycheck goes toward the car payment. 

Hope you can live in that car .. you might have to.


----------



## Sami (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks. I will look into it. If you already have a link, please share.
My car has reached the max miles(a lease car... I put 5k miles a month on the car!) and have to get a new car soon. 
I was thinking to get into UberBlack since UberX does not make sense, unless one is happy with less than California minimum wage.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

If you realllllly need a car and have horrible credit and can afford the high payments, then maybe, but don't count on Uber being able to make enough money to cover the payments and have anything left over, if you have the credit then save for a bit of a down payment and purchase a car.


----------



## Sami (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I think I go ahead an purchase a car since I do have a good credit. 
I will try to stay away from Toyota Prius!
MPG is not the main goal, but a comfortable car that I can drive for hours per day.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sami said:


> Really?
> I thought the Unlimited Mileage was a plus. Also no credit check, just $1000 down and you get a new car.
> So it is better to buy a car than leasing one through Uber affiliates?


RUN !!!!! Read this forum!!!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sami said:


> Thanks for the info. I think I go ahead an purchase a car since I do have a good credit.
> I will try to stay away from Toyota Prius!
> MPG is not the main goal, but a comfortable car that I can drive for hours per day.


DO NOT purchase ANY car for this gig....DO NOT.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Emmes said:


> No credit check is another bad deal. Their intent is to bait you with bells and whistles then make it to where tour entire weekly paycheck goes toward the car payment.
> 
> Hope you can live in that car .. you might have to.


You WILL have to live in that car.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Most people who ask for advice rarely take it. lol They've already made up their minds, they just wanted someone to agree with them, but it doesn't matter if they don't. Maybe your experience (Sami) will be better than 100% of the others who've done it. Best of luck.


----------

